# Medicannabis.com



## p9hu7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Has anyone dealt with medicannabis.ca? They claim to be Canada's premiere online cannabis dispensary. I have recently placed an order with them that unfortunately hasn't arrived. I guess they have a policy stating that they won't refund orders that go missing in regular mail and will only replace orders with tracking numbers. I wasn't aware of this (my fault for not reading before placing my order) until after I placed my order for reg parcel delivery, and even then I figured that the odds of my parcel not showing up should be pretty slim to none, but to my surprise and chagrin my very first order goes AWOL. So now I'm wondering why they would even bother sending me my package in the first place if they have a zero tolerance policy for lost parcels, they could have accepted my payment and never shipped my meds out to begin with. So I sent them an email asking for proof of shipping, no answer so far. 

I would like to know if anyone has any experiences with them, good or bad.

Thanks.


----------



## p9hu7 (Sep 24, 2013)

Let this be a warning to anyone considering making an order with medicannabis.ca, you will likely get ripped off.


----------



## p9hu7 (Sep 25, 2013)

http://medicannabisdotca.wordpress.com/2013/06/15/please-send-me-your-mail-order-stories-on-your-experience-with-the-scam-medicannabis-ca/


----------

